
Custom Sublime Text Build Systems For Popular Tools And Languages - jemeshsu
http://addyosmani.com/blog/custom-sublime-text-build-systems-for-popular-tools-and-languages/
======
simonsarris
This article gives a good overview of how to use the build system in Sublime,
though I always feel slightly pea-brained when articles like this pop up
because they omit the very simple cases and that seems to be all I use.

If you use Sublime Text and just want a build system to save and start HTML
pages when writing HTML and JavaScript, you can simply do:

Tools -> Build System -> New build system, write:

    
    
        {
          // or add the chrome path to the environment
          "cmd": ["C:/Users/ThyUsername/AppData/Local/Google/Chrome/Application/chrome.exe", "$file"],
          "selector": "html"
        }
    

and save. CTRL+B then saves your html file and opens it in Chrome. I think on
a Mac you'd do:

    
    
        {
          "cmd": ["open", "-a", "Safari", "$file"],
          "selector": "html"
        }

~~~
SquareWheel
I would suggest running it in localhost if it's php, assuming you run a local
server. I'm not sure how that might look though.

------
vailripper
Initially, I used the sublime build system for doing grunt builds as well.
However, I've migrated towards using 'grunt watch' instead. Running your build
on every file modification is pretty great. Combined with the SublimeLinter
package, it's about as painless as I've experienced in web dev.

------
killahpriest
FYI, instead of creating separate .sh files for builds that need multiple
lines, you could just separate them by passing && as a parameter.

E.g., for Cordova iOS projects I use:

    
    
       "cmd": ["cordova/debug", "&&", "cordova/emulate"]

------
amirmansour
How about some love for Scala?

~~~
roryokane
Here’s a build system for Scala SBT (<http://www.scala-sbt.org/>) projects:
[http://blog.hugeaim.com/2012/02/25/sbt-build-in-sublime-
text...](http://blog.hugeaim.com/2012/02/25/sbt-build-in-sublime-text-2/). I
think I couldn’t get SBT to install for me, so I couldn’t try that build
system, but it looks like it would work. There’s also
[http://blog.hugeaim.com/2012/03/22/use-sublime-text-2-for-
sc...](http://blog.hugeaim.com/2012/03/22/use-sublime-text-2-for-scala-
development/).

